# What was the worst pick of the draft?



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

Bulkman at 20 was either gusty or stupid. And right now I am leaning to the latter.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

CrimsonShadows said:


> Bulkman at 20 was either gusty or stupid. And right now I am leaning to the latter.


That pick was just as bad as when detroit drafted jason maxiell with their first round pick last year.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

worse, because the Pistons had a good team in place already, whereas NY passed over several very good and useful players. But hey, if Balkman works out for em, i'm saying nothing.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

The #1 pick. He'll be back in Europe in 3 years.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Not defending the Knick's pick, but hell, at least he fills a need. How 'bout Seattle? A #10 pick on their 3rd consectutive project center??? How many of these 'He's a an amazing athlete with no feel for the game who doesn't know how to play basketball' guys pan out? Obviously, being in the Belgian league I've never seen this guy, but I still think it's more likely New York actually gets _something_ out of their pick and it's ten places lower. IT has a pretty decent track-record in the draft, so I'm actually willing to cut him a little slack. The Seattle thing just seems pointless.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Balkman without a doubt. Supposedly, Phoenix was going to snatch him at 21 or 27, but still, you do not reach like that. If he was still on the board at 29 you can take him, but there was way too much value on the board at 20.

Picking Sene at 10 may have been a reach, but they also did not have another pick to fall back on, so you could make a case for taking the guy they wanted.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Both were pretty bad picks. 

Sene is incredibly raw, and may never be better than Petro. Though I think he may eventually lead the league in blocks. Ronnie Brewer would really have helped seattle, IMO.

Balkman was absurd. Phoenix was only going to take him to sell him to NY. So, let them. Take someone who had also had value to non-dysfuncitonal franchises. Would a PF really have been a terrible idea? How the **** does Renaldo even get on the floor? Are they getting rid of Qyntel, so Balkman can "Balk up" Richardson?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

the knick's pick. they passed on rajon, farmar, marcus williams, among others. is deke trying to ruin the franchise?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

jsm27 said:


> Balkman without a doubt. Supposedly, Phoenix was going to snatch him at 21 or 27, but still, you do not reach like that. If he was still on the board at 29 you can take him, but there was way too much value on the board at 20.


No the Suns will pick him up AFTER he busts in NY. He will go to Phx, they will put him at a new position and he will play like a superstar !!

They seems to be experts at taking other's trash and making it a treasure


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Balkman. It's not even a discussion. I was surprised he even stayed in the draft, but I assumed it was because someone gave him a second round promise. Boy, was I wrong.

Seattle also seems to be stockpiling project centers. Sure, you can leave Sene overseas and save some money this year, but you couldn't have traded down to take him and gotten a future pick or something out of it? Still, Robert Swift looks like he's going to be pretty good, so if just one of Petro or Sene turns out, Seattle's going to have something down low opponents will have to deal with.

That Balkman pick. "A cross between Rodman and Artest." I almost fell out of my chair laughing.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pecherov at number 18, nothing will ever come of that guy.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

sloth said:


> Pecherov at number 18, nothing will ever come of that guy.


yeah cuz i am sure you know so much about his game/abilities (not that i do either). Why dont you let us know how/why he wont work out in the NBA.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

shyFX325 said:


> yeah cuz i am sure you know so much about his game/abilities (not that i do either). Why dont you let us know how/why he wont work out in the NBA.


He's a raw player offensively, thats soft as hell, likes to play on the peremiter. Doesn't like to play defense or rebound, is basically the prototypical European bust.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Balkman. It's not even a discussion. I was surprised he even stayed in the draft, but I assumed it was because someone gave him a second round promise. Boy, was I wrong.
> 
> Seattle also seems to be stockpiling project centers. Sure, you can leave Sene overseas and save some money this year, but you couldn't have traded down to take him and gotten a future pick or something out of it? Still, Robert Swift looks like he's going to be pretty good, so if just one of Petro or Sene turns out, Seattle's going to have something down low opponents will have to deal with.
> *
> That Balkman pick. "A cross between Rodman and Artest." I almost fell out of my chair laughing.*


I was laughing my a** off on this one to. How does someone get compared to Dennis Rodman and only average 6 rebounds per game.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I think Sene was worse than Balkman, but only because he went higher. 
Knicks needed a big at least. But still, Balkman......
Not a fan of Pecherov......

Indiana taking the wrong Williams was pretty funny to me.....

Pittsnogle undrafted surprised me.


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

sloth said:


> He's a raw player offensively, thats soft as hell, likes to play on the peremiter. Doesn't like to play defense or rebound, is basically the prototypical European bust.


That would actually be a prototypical bust anywhere.

To be drafted at 18 he must be good at *something* else other than being tall.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

Pecherov might be the best shooting big men I've seen in a while, he's something like a poor men Bargnani.
- a bit shorter and thinner (unless he recently bulked up)
- slower first stpe (but still very good)
- less aggressive finisher
- better shooter
- proven in a lower level league

Still a good player, I was disappointed last year because of how he developed since two years ago, I'm happy he's back on track.
I was expecting a low 1st/high 2nd pick, actually.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

balkman.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

uhh sloth, Pecherov said that he liked to play in the paint..ok anyway

Can someone help me here with the Sonics?

They draft Robert Swift, then they take Petro last year, and now they take Sene?

wtf is going on in coffee town: three undeveloped Centers...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really hate the Sonics pick.This Sene guy might be a decent gamble if you are a team like San Antonio drafting late in the first round,but if you are picking 10th you have a lot of good players available to choose from or you can trade down and get Sene plus something else.Even if you only get cash or a second round pick it's better than just throwing the pick away.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Diable said:


> I really hate the Sonics pick.This Sene guy might be a decent gamble if you are a team like San Antonio drafting late in the first round,but if you are picking 10th you have a lot of good players available to choose from or you can trade down and get Sene plus something else.Even if you only get cash or a second round pick it's better than just throwing the pick away.


Sene's not that bad of a pick. He completely dominated Spencer Hawes at the hoop summit, and Hawes is 13 on Draftexpress for 2007, 11 on NBADraft.net's, and thats that deep deep great 2007 draft....Sene is good, and he can move a lot more agile than Diop, and he is a better defender then Diop the moment he steps on the court.

The problem is that Seattle has no intention of bringing him over this year, and I'm pretty sure that Sene wants to come over this year. Seattle basically just was trying to dodge paying someone the money of a 10th pick, and Sene's going to come over, no doubt probaly, so I'd bet that Seattle trades him.

Chicago, Utah, and Phoenix are all potential trade partners that really love Sene.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

bruno34115 said:


> I was laughing my a** off on this one to. How does someone get compared to Dennis Rodman and only average 6 rebounds per game.


And he's 6'5 or 6'6 to boot.

He was a decent, scrappy player at South Carolina. He gave teams fits at the SEC Tournament. But No. 20 overall is ridiculous.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

balkman or Sene


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Actually I read in the paper today that Seattle has every intention of bringing him over. I saw clips of him, guy is crazy athletic, and has excellent shot blocking instincts to go along w/ his 9'5" standing reach. I wanted Seattle to go for perimeter defense and the Swiss kid, Brewer, & Carnery were all still on the board. That said, if you are going to gamble, it might as well be on an athletic 7 footer w/ a 7'8" wingspan. And w/ the Sonics perimeter defense, he'll have plenty of opportunities to show what he can do protecting the rim if he ever gets on the court.

edit: Oh, and as for having 3 young 7 footers, let's just say I'd rather be overstocked w/ them than w/ swing men. If one of them pans out into an anchor for their team, it was worth it. If more than one pans out, you can get great value in return in a trade.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bulkman.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

20th.


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

Well, if you are a scrapy defender Bulkman is a very good name. Kinda like Rodman... only Bulkier... and less Rod focused... 

And first name Ronaldo... so like Ron Artest... only more .... do

This is the only rational arguement I am make for taking Bulkman at 20... and the only way he should be getting compared to Rodman and Artest


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

washington wizards pick now that was bad


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

CrimsonShadows said:


> Well, if you are a scrapy defender Bulkman is a very good name. Kinda like Rodman... only Bulkier... and less Rod focused...
> 
> And first name Ronaldo... so like Ron Artest... only more .... do
> 
> This is the only rational arguement I am make for taking Bulkman at 20... and the only way he should be getting compared to Rodman and Artest


Actually, I believe his name is bAlkman, like a balk in baseball, a mistake.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

wasn't Sene being called the next Dekimbe Mutumbo


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Honestly I don't think Balkman is that bad of a pick.

The guy impressed in Orlando and he had some solid performances last college season. He is athletic and reports indicate that he hustles and plays tough defense. 

Isaiah needs to win now not draft for the future. Isn't his job on the line next season? Drafting Rondo or Marcus Williams makes no sense with Marbury, Francis, Crawford, and Nate there. 

I also don't think Isaiah is ready to give up on the Francis/Marbury duo he created yet.

Would I pick Balkman? Probably not but looking at the Knicks roster it makes sense. But Isaiah should have done himself a favour and traded down but if the Suns were really going to use their pick on this guy what choice did he have especially if he really coveted this guy.

Make no mistake about it, the Knicks roster is still confusing but I think this pick is the most sane thing Isaiah has done in quite awhile.

I don't understand the Sene pick especially when the Sonics have Swift and Petro. But who knows maybe this guy will become the next Dalembert which would make this pick pretty good. Maybe the Sonics think they will lose Wilcox to free agency? I guess you can never have enough big men today.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

What's so bad about Balkman? Honestly? He did amazing at the Orlando Pre-Draft Camp. He fills a NEED for the Knicks. Was he the most talented player at #20? Absolutely not. But if you get a talented guard at #20 like many analysts thought the Knicks should do, where would he play??? Balkman can actually contribute to the Knicks with his good defense and his all-out mentality.

To be considered at #21 and #27 by the Suns and to get picked at #20 by the Knicks, Balkman obviously had good workouts and deserved to be chosen where he was.

Saer Sene at #10 is a worse pick than Balkman at #20 in my opinion.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

dmilesai said:


> What's so bad about Balkman? Honestly?



I think all this hate on him is based strictly on ESPN...People need to stop letting them think for them...IMO he wasen't that bad of a pick at all.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^ thankyou, a voice of reason

I don't know anything about this guy, so I'm not gonna label him a bad pick
however it's simply amazing the brainwashing powers of the talking heads at ESPN

it's easy to hate now, cause if you're wrong this thread will be long gone (if this guys any good)


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

It wasn't that Balkman as a player was a bad pick, it was where he was picked at. Bilas and most people's problem is Zeke could have easily traded out of the pick or drafted Marcus Williams and trade him for more picks, as the Knicks have holes at several positions. The Knicks could have traded #20 for more picks, drafted Collins at #29 and still drafted Balkman in the second round while collecting more picks. Other teams coveted Marcus Williams and he should have taken advantage of this situation like Chicago did to Portland with the Aldridge/Thomas trade. It seems however, Zeke knew who he wanted and wasn't concerned with dealing out to gather more picks (assets) and still get the players he wanted and this is the problem with the Balkman pick.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> wasn't Sene being called the next Dekimbe Mutumbo



or samuel delambert. the only problem with 3 centers there is you really cant give anyone guy the minutes they need to develope. i would have rather they went for a brewer or a carney.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

rainman said:


> or samuel delambert. the only problem with 3 centers there is you really cant give anyone guy the minutes they need to develope. i would have rather they went for a brewer or a carney.


if you told the sonics that he would give them 7 points, 8 rebounds, and 2.5 blocks a game, i bet they'd be happy with the pick. they just need to avoid giving him a ridiculous contract.


----------



## BU Bearcats Fan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul Millsap was the worst pick. I still cannot believe he was drafted over Hartford's Kenny Adeleke. Kenny owned Millsap in private workouts and for some reason was completely overlooked. 


David Noel is also pretty bad too.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

sloth said:


> He's a raw player offensively, thats soft as hell, likes to play on the peremiter. Doesn't like to play defense or rebound, is basically the prototypical European bust.


I think you have either : 

a) not seen him play at all and you spouted this ignorant BS because you get a kick writing disdainful stereotypes about Euro players. 

b)actually seen him play and that makes you the worst amateur scout ever, since the truth about Pecherov is the exact opposite of what you wrote.


In both cases, congratulations for your post.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> The #1 pick. He'll be back in Europe in 3 years.



You don't know jack then man


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> wasn't Sene being called the next Dekimbe Mutumbo


Except he'll be better. Much more athletic and probably just as good of a shot blocker.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

starvydas said:


> I think you have either :
> 
> a) not seen him play at all and you spouted this ignorant BS because you get a kick writing disdainful stereotypes about Euro players.
> 
> ...


Yeah, gotta say Sloth, everything I've read about Pecherov is pretty positive, including his inclination to play in the post.

I crapped on Sene during the entire draft process saying guys like him never ever ever pan out. Then I saw a few clips and I said "well what the hell, he's probably worth the gamble." And then he went to the absolute worst situation possible for him. He might get 10 minutes a game in his first two seasons if he's lucky, and as we all know that crushes a player's confidence and hurts their prospects of ever being good. If I had to rank the Sonics center prospects right now it would proabably be Swift, Sene, and then Petro, but Petro has been in the league longer so he'll get more minutes next year. Plus I hear Swift is becomming everything you would not expect from a 7 foot white center declaring out of high school, namely he's actually becomming good. Why would you ruin this development by taking Sene, or on the other hand ruining Sene's career because he'll never get off the bench? Sene was unquestionably the worst pick of the first round. Honestly, if I'm a GM I wouldn't take him or Freeland in the first round. Guys with 2 years experience actually playing the game are not worth guaranteed money.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

I think Petro or Swift can shift over and play some power forward. They're both very quick and athletic, so if it gets to the point where Saer develops into a formidable center, I'd run a twin tower lineup occasionally in Seattle.


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

Somehow, Isiah Thomas his pick


----------



## Animism (Jul 22, 2005)

I kinda like Seattles pick...If anything, having 3 "undeveloped" centers, couldnt Sene be molded into a 4? He apparently has the athleticism and size for it. I think Swift is going to be a very solid player in a couple of years, so that could make for a tough tandem. (that other guy can be a backup )


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

pr0wler said:


> Except he'll be better. Much more athletic and probably just as good of a shot blocker.



HOMER!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Actually, it sounds like Seattle took Sene for Chicago, but not in a prearranged trade. Sene was gone at 13 to Chicago if Seattle didn't take him, but Seattle pulled the jerk move, and Paxson wouldn't pay the price that Seattle wanted for Sene (probaly the 2007 pick unprotected). So Seattle's stuck with him. I could see Sene get ahead in the depth chart, he's outplaying Swift in summerleague right now.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

sloth said:


> Actually, it sounds like Seattle took Sene for Chicago, but not in a prearranged trade. Sene was gone at 13 to Chicago if Seattle didn't take him, but Seattle pulled the jerk move, and Paxson wouldn't pay the price that Seattle wanted for Sene (probaly the 2007 pick unprotected). So Seattle's stuck with him. I could see Sene get ahead in the depth chart, he's outplaying Swift in summerleague right now.


Swift has only played in one game in the summer league for a total of 19 minutes. To say Sene is outperforming him is not a fair statement.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

sloth said:


> He's a raw player offensively, thats soft as hell, likes to play on the peremiter. Doesn't like to play defense or rebound, is basically the prototypical European bust.


Link

Now I'm not a nbadraft.net whore, but usually they do a decent job identifying strengths and weaknesses. Their mocks could use some work.

Have you actually seen Pecherov play, or are you solely basing your opinion off of what others have mentioned?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Honestly, do you think Seattle would've taken Sene 10th overall after picking undeveloped centers in the past two drafts without being completely blown away by him? If there was any doubt in their mind that Sene isn't going to pan out, they would've taken Redick, Brewer or Carney. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and say they know what they're doing and saw an opportunity with Sene and took the risk. I'm going to say Hilton Armstrong at 12 was the worst pick of the draft.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> Honestly, do you think Seattle would've taken Sene 10th overall after picking undeveloped centers in the past two drafts without being completely blown away by him? If there was any doubt in their mind that Sene isn't going to pan out, they would've taken Redick, Brewer or Carney. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and say they know what they're doing and saw an opportunity with Sene and took the risk. I'm going to say Hilton Armstrong at 12 was the worst pick of the draft.


Not to mention Chicago (13) and Utah (14) and Phoenix (21 and 27) were also blown away by him.


----------



## DUKE>YOURMOM (Jul 23, 2006)

After watching the summer league, Shelden Williams @ #5 was pretty bad.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

sloth said:


> He's a raw player offensively, thats soft as hell, likes to play on the peremiter. Doesn't like to play defense or rebound, is basically the prototypical European bust.


You really have to stop talking about players you've never seen play.. because that post is just embarrassing. 

You just described a player that is the total opposite of him.


----------



## BullsPro27 (Jul 19, 2006)

CrimsonShadows said:


> Bulkman at 20 was either gusty or stupid. And right now I am leaning to the latter.



Yea the knicks pick had to be the worst of the draft but we wont find out what the worst pick was until the season begins but right now the knicks are just stupid and isiah thomas doesnt kno what hes doing really lol


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

pup2plywif said:


> That pick was just as bad as when detroit drafted jason maxiell with their first round pick last year.



watch some summer league clips and then tell me that about maxiell again...hes gonna be a stud, just wait and see Big Ben is gone if they move Sheed to 5 then its either the over aged Dyess or J-Max.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> The #1 pick. He'll be back in Europe in 3 years.



im glad someone else agrees with me...plus i mean honestly wut is a undermuscled underaged white guy gonna do.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

DUKE>YOURMOM said:


> After watching the summer league, Shelden Williams @ #5 was pretty bad.



hes soft...thats true


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Easily Shelden Williams at #5.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I agree with Shelden at #5.

Balkman was a reach, but it was at #20.. not that big of a deal..


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TheTruth34 said:


> im glad someone else agrees with me...plus i mean honestly wut is a undermuscled underaged white guy gonna do.


I don't know, what did Dirk and Gasol do?


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

TheTruth34 said:


> watch some summer league clips and then tell me that about maxiell again...hes gonna be a stud, just wait and see Big Ben is gone if they move Sheed to 5 then its either the over aged Dyess or J-Max.


Its not a matter of Maxiell being a horrible pick. Its the fact that detroit couldve gotten Maxiell in the second round. Same with Balkman. Second round picks these days are traded pretty frequently. If detroit wouldve waited for someone to take Maxiel in the second round and traded for him they couldve easily traded with a future second round pick.


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

sloth said:


> He's a raw player offensively, thats soft as hell, likes to play on the peremiter. Doesn't like to play defense or rebound, is basically the prototypical European bust.


 One of Pecherov's strengths is his rebounding. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/oleksiypecherov.html


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Waukee said:


> One of Pecherov's strengths is his rebounding.
> 
> http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/oleksiypecherov.html


Nbadraft.net also compared Amare to Ben Wallace and called Ivan Chiraev a 7'0 with PG skills.

Amateur draft mock sites are good sources but their evaluations should be taken with a grain of salt. The best way to evaluate a player is to see the player for yourself. Unfortunately that is hard when it comes to international prospects and that is why we rely on secondary resources. This board itself is a secondary resource and the information presented by its members are as good or even better than draft sites. The creator of draftexpress use to be an active member on these boards. But always beware of the reliability of the information presented especially when it comes from any secondary resource.


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

I'll have to go with Patrick O'Bryant as the worst pick. Sheldon is a close second pick, not because I don't think he'll have somewhat decent career, but because of where he was drafted


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

As a Knicks fan the Balkman pick wasn't bad. They need someone who hustles and won't shoot eveytime he touches it. And to the person who said the Knicks could have gotten Balkman in the 2nd round, they didn't have a 2nd round pick and Phoenix was going to take him. 

The worst pick was Shelden Williams because th hawks needed a point guard. They should have taken Randy Foye or Marcus Williams.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> As a Knicks fan the Balkman pick wasn't bad. They need someone who hustles and won't shoot eveytime he touches it. And to the person who said the Knicks could have gotten Balkman in the 2nd round, they didn't have a 2nd round pick and Phoenix was going to take him.
> 
> The worst pick was Shelden Williams because th hawks needed a point guard. They should have taken Randy Foye or Marcus Williams.




Balkman hustles and doesnt shoot everytime he touches it. He averaged 9.6ppg and got picked because he played good defense


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

As a 76ers fan, Corey Brewer was on the board, now we don't have a 2-guard or a big man. Rodney Carney won't help us.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> As a 76ers fan, Corey Brewer was on the board, now we don't have a 2-guard or a big man. Rodney Carney won't help us.


Corey Brewer wasn't in this years draft. He'll be returning to Florida next season.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

ralaw said:


> Corey Brewer wasn't in this years draft. He'll be returning to Florida next season.


I assume he meant Ronnie Brewer.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> As a 76ers fan, Corey Brewer was on the board, now we don't have a 2-guard or a big man. Rodney Carney won't help us.





Carney will help. He's a 2 guard. A 2-3 combination of Iggy and Carney would be pretty scary down the road.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

crazyfan said:


> Balkman hustles and doesnt shoot everytime he touches it. He averaged 9.6ppg and got picked because he played good defense



I said that how about you read my post next time.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Seattles pick was pretty sad...same as New Yorks but INDIANA! Shawne Williams? All i gotta say...or need to say is "Who?"


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

frank_white said:


> I'll have to go with Patrick O'Bryant as the worst pick. Sheldon is a close second pick, not because I don't think he'll have somewhat decent career, but because of where he was drafted



WHAT! Did you see him in March Madness? He was unstoppable who cares where he was drafted he's the man no doubt a bout it. i dont think he'll be an all-star bult i dont think he'll be terrible either...and how could i forget about andrea bargnani. worst move in raptors franchise history. common bryan colangelo...the last 3 or 4 years the raps have picked a big man first i believe...bryan colangelo i lost some of my respect for you after that pick even though all your other moves were pretty good...other than signing half of europe


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Patrick O'lowobryant. Shelden Williams is a close second. Hilton Blountstrong is a solid third.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Funny how everybody is saying that Balkman was a bad pick. If you've seen the guy in the summer league, the guy has insane athleticism and very agressive on D. His ******* attitude contributes greatly to his agressiveness and hustle like play, even Larry Brown made statements that Balkman was a potential steal in the draft. Balkman has Artest and Rodman written all over him exactly what the Knicks need. Isiah is the worst GM in the league but he knows how to draft.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

We understand that, but the fact that he was taken so high and that the Knicks could have gotten him later on (possibly at 29 or even undrafted) makes it a bad pick.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Samael said:


> Funny how everybody is saying that Balkman was a bad pick. If you've seen the guy in the summer league, the guy has insane athleticism and very agressive on D. His ******* attitude contributes greatly to his agressiveness and hustle like play, even Larry Brown made statements that Balkman was a potential steal in the draft. Balkman has Artest and Rodman written all over him exactly what the Knicks need. Isiah is the worst GM in the league but he knows how to draft.


Eh, Michael Sweetney will probaly put up something like 13 and 8 next year, and Paxson will sign and trade him for Renaldo Balkman and the Knicks 08 pick unprotected.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Amount of Stupidity it took to pick Balkman = Amount in Salaries of the Knicks Backcourt


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> The #1 pick. He'll be back in Europe in 3 years.


Why?? Bargnani is offensively talented, he should be able to score right off the bat, he didn't get compared to Dirk for no reason, the problem is that he'll have trouble on the defensive end


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Saying he won't live up to the expectations of the number 1 pick wouldn't be crazy, but to say he'll be back in Europe in three years? Absolutely ridiculous, and I'd bet an insane amount of money against it.

He's already one of the most offensive talented 7 footers in the league.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

noballer07 said:


> We understand that, but the fact that he was taken so high and that the Knicks could have gotten him later on (possibly at 29 or even undrafted) makes it a bad pick.


The Suns were going to take him at 21. So no they couldn't have gotten him anywhere else.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> The Suns were going to take him at 21. So no they couldn't have gotten him anywhere else.


No they werent. There was an article that Suns management claimed they were surprised that people were saying they would take Balkman


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

HB said:


> No they werent. There was an article that Suns management claimed they were surprised that people were saying they would take Balkman


I heard that too. Even if it were true, Balkman was not such a highly regarded prospect that you take him higher than you would ordinarily. If they really wanted him, and the Suns took him, I am sure they could have found a creative way to get him.

That being said, he may very well become a solid player. But the Knicks passed on a lot of talent to get just a solid player.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

jsm27 said:


> I heard that too. Even if it were true, Balkman was not such a highly regarded prospect that you take him higher than you would ordinarily. If they really wanted him, and the Suns took him, I am sure they could have found a creative way to get him.
> 
> That being said, he may very well become a solid player. But the Knicks passed on a lot of talent to get just a solid player.


Who else would have you taken? 

Marcu Williams would have sat on the bench, Josh Boone would play a decent amount but wouldn't have gave us too much. Every other Guard would have never seen the court and someone like Paul Davis would have been ripped apart by Marbury. Balkman was a good pick and some of you don't see that. 

On the other hand Atlanta took a 6'9" center who is a good defender and rebounder and an average offensive player. They needed a Point Guard who could contribute right away (Williams, Foye) instead of another project or role player. A good Point Guard would have made their offense better by setting up easier shots for Childress, Smith, Williams, Johnson. The Hawks dug themselves a hole with this pick, while the Knicks at least improved a little with theirs.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Who else would have you taken?
> 
> Marcu Williams would have sat on the bench, Josh Boone would play a decent amount but wouldn't have gave us too much. Every other Guard would have never seen the court and someone like Paul Davis would have been ripped apart by Marbury. Balkman was a good pick and some of you don't see that.
> 
> On the other hand Atlanta took a 6'9" center who is a good defender and rebounder and an average offensive player. They needed a Point Guard who could contribute right away (Williams, Foye) instead of another project or role player. A good Point Guard would have made their offense better by setting up easier shots for Childress, Smith, Williams, Johnson. The Hawks dug themselves a hole with this pick, while the Knicks at least improved a little with theirs.


Who would i have taken?
Rajon Rondo
Marcus Williams
Josh Boone
Kyle Lowry
Shannon Brown
Jordan Farmar...

I think you get my point, I am basically listing everyone taken after him that I have enough information to have an opinion. The Knicks are a team full of overpaid players (some with superstar potential) and some solid young players Larry Brown would not play. What they needed was not a low ceiling role player, but rather someone with enough potential that three years down the road could be a strong starter on the team at a relatively cheap price. The fact that there were players left on the board that fit that description makes it a bad pick. None of the point guards would have played significant role on this team next year, you are right. But Marcus Williams could possibly have been their starter in four years (when Marbury and Francis are gone) or earlier if the guards ahead of him get traded. James White is another guy I would rather have than Balkman.

As far as the Hawks's pick, yes, Shelden Williams was taken too high. However, Shelden Williams was taken about five spots too high, not 30. Lest we forget Billy Knight is not prone to making good decisions.

Like I said, Balkman may end up being a solid player, but value wise it was a horrible pick.


----------

